# Unhappy with my new gtr engine



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi all. I have a r33 gtr. I broke the big end on it a couple of months ago. I took it to a company for a new engine to be dropped in. It cost me £4000 to have a chromed up replacement. 
Since having this engine ive had nothing but trouble. When I first picked it up i had no boost. So i took it back and now have standard boost. But when i turn it up to 0.85 it goes mad and seems to dump at 4 to 5 thousand rpm. So thats prob no one. Then when i drive at under 4000 rpm on standard boost. It just dies for a few seconds then comes back to life but does the same time and time again.
Anouther problem is the abs light keeps coming on since they have had the car. Still trying to get to the bottom of this problem.
Anyhow i took the car back yesterday to sort out these problem. They done the timing Put the car on diagnostics. They cant find the abs problem on it. They say diagnostics says its all ok. 
So left yesterday with all the same problems, so im really unhappy. Then things got worse when i got to Home to Swindon and have to pull over because loads of smoke is coming from the passenger side footwell. The smoke stop when i turned off the ignition but when i started the car back up it was fine. So i rang the place who done the work for them to say maybe its needs a new wiring loom. 
I feel like they have ruined what was once a nice gtr to drive. 
Any ideas on what i Should do. They said they would send a mechanic out to my home to swap the engine loom. But to be honnest im really annoyed. 
Should i put up with this service or seek a refund or make them pay for me to get the car sorted by someone who is not going to wreck a good gtr.
Sorry for going on but just need advice
Cheers Binty


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Binty I feel for you mate, tell them you'll get the car sorted from someone else and let them foot the bill, or give them one last chance to rectify things.


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers dude. Good idea. 
I noticed my old engine there yesterday. Im sure it was mine. I noticed it had tomei cams and pulleyz and hks turbos and i know my new engine is pretty much standard. Im trying to ring the guy now as im feeling well and truely done up like a kipper


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

do a search on the garage you took it too fella, as this isn't the first time it's happend


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

in my experience, engine-out jobs always have a few months of teething problems before everything gets ironed out. Hang in there, she'll get back to where she was before.


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers guys. I will give them a week and if nothing good comes of it i will get a tuner to look at it. If its going to be costly i will get my money back off them then break the car.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

you let them keep the old engine ..?
you could have sold that for a good few quid on it's own ...even if it was damaged
and £4000 for a std engine ...thats well expensive ..


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

miragev said:


> you let them keep the old engine ..?
> you could have sold that for a good few quid on it's own ...even if it was damaged
> and £4000 for a std engine ...thats well expensive ..


Tell me about it mate. Yeah they kept the old engine.
They just rang me and said there coming out to me next week to fit a new engine loom. Due to it smoking.
If this cant sort it i will be making them pay for it to be sorted by anouther tuner.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Who did the work on your car??


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*engine*

yes id also like to know who done the work for you.and id have definatly had all the goodies off my old engine mate.maybe worth asking them if they have still got it there!:smokin:


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

unless he specifically gave it them on an exchange basis it's still legally his and i personally wouldn't be asking if they still had it i would be TELLING THEM i want it back 

like there going to dispose of it in anycase it will be rebuilt and sold to some other unsuspecting punter for another £4000...


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

I spoke to him about the engine and he said all it had was tomei cam pulleys.
Im sure the day after they took the engine out i see a engine which had all the same paint falling off the inlet and the lime scale type mark on the water pipe. I did notice a set of hks turbos on it which i think they are playing dumb to. Im not to worried about the turbos as think was on way out anyhow. But they cant get it running properly and i def had a adjustable fuel reg on it which he said does not need to be put back on. 
The guy incharge said he will get my new engine running properly. But its the wait and when they do work on it nothing changes at all.

Pmd people with garage name who asked
Cheers


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry to here your trouble mate, but hang in there and give the workshop chance to sort it. Then if your not satisfied go elsewhere.
BTW the engine was mega expensive, i paid £2400 for a complete engine fited with all ancilaries, turbo's, starter, alternator etc and kept my old engine.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

if you had hks turbos lets say they were 2530's or gtss even secondhand they would be worth at least £600 and upwards 
and your old knackered engine would have fetched good money also 

please pm me the garage name ...


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah seems expnsive. It is fully chromed up with chrome inlet chrome twin turbo pipes, head covers, fuel rail. alternator, dump valve pipes etc.
Thats prob what i paid for but still id rather have a old looking engine which ran great than this bling one that is not performing.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

mate i knew it was them ..!! i've seen them advertising on ebay man there expensive it really goes through me ....i saw one engine they had it had a few chrome bits on and was about £8000 ...wtf 

theres a guy on here who sells engines infact anything for skylines he's called davew and has the gtr shop he's half there price on things


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

get the old engine back mate, its yours and you have a right to take it back.


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

i had a similar thing i got a new engine was about £2300. £4k is a lot! but i sold my old engine with a blown bottom for £600.
u should go claim your old engine back mate! u will be able to sell that and re-coup some cost!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

and then let me supply you an engine LOL!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

cant go wrong with a daveW engine! done me well!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Im really hopeing its not the garage that l have in mind...the chromeing rings a bell...YHPM!


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

BEWARE *** PERFORMANCE (JAY) AVOID !!! they were suppose to give me a full engine build back in december i only just got car back from them after paying them around 20 visits and 7 months my car was unfinished that b******d jay at *** was suppose to get me parts so he took 1/2 of money upfront for em and lead me on for 4 months saying his container didnt arrive then finally when it had come my parts werent on thats 7 month into project already . i went mad got him to pay me my money back but little i was to know that my car was a death trap!! they installed new engine which was built by headshop uk and the turbo which was overhauled also got external fuel setup in the boot but little i was to know that it has a bad fuel leak i pulled that prick on a fuel smell but he said his yellow 34 the junk was same and me never having a external setup before i took his word for it and drove the car back from him 150 miles away while fuel was dripping onto exhaust at idle cos it was raining i couldnt see it luckily it took me home safely but it always had a little misfire anyhow i gave the car into my next tuner who kindly sorted me out with all parts within 48hrs fitted and pointed out the fuel leak and a welded external wastegate greddy which is useless so i phoned him up and went mad on him he agreed to recover car from me and have it sorted out all in all i spent 25k including my engine hotels fuel etc 
he finally recovered car and sorted it out but he tried giving me the greddy wastegate back then i flipped again and made him take his wastegate off his own car not happily but he did he also gave me 6 weeks warranty on engine , anyways i took my car to mapping session at torque developments international in essex who then gave me the bad news that my car has a bad misfire and cylinder 3 was down on further investigation they found out that on disturbing the loom the car had lost the ignition spark and would not fireup at all on engine install *** had damaged the engine wiring loom therefore they had my car in for 3 days they had it up and running and on the dyno for mapping but the wastegate that was taken off his car is also not working and my car is making 3bar of boost at just 4200rpm and silly amount of torque , those idiots at *** even put paper gaskets on inlet plenum my car is suppose to be built for 900+bhp the car is still at tdi awaiting wastegate check before they can finish it off but sam at tdi had said the engine and turbo sounds sweet so far hopefully no further issues should arise *** had also used 2nd hand tensioner pulleys for the cambelt and they had missed out the guide plate on the bottom camshaft that holds the timing belt in a straight line i recovered all that money off em and had it replaced elsewhere it would have been 1k max at tdi but its ended up 3k and its not even mapped yet jay is aware of this and is trying his best to escape the cost but i warned him that its not gonna happen he even said he is closing down but luckily i know where he lives and i will and am going to break his bones if he tries to wave the bill cheeky twat!! tdi had said this loom had been heavily crushed on engine install (by ***) therefore it took them 3 days to figure out where problem was and made new loom for it he is gonna physicly shit in his pants cos its no way to treat a customer oh he also took my engine turbos hks twin filters and pipes fuel rail etc as px while it was just suppose to be the engine!! even nikked my big intercooler pipe and replaced it with an exhaust just so he can have it chromed and sell it for £100 quid what an ass hole i will let you know how things go in around 10 days when hopefully my car is mapped either way i will make him pay for his mess BEWARE OF *** SCUMS DONT BE FOOLED BY HIS SWEET TALKS (JAY)


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

^^Dude, you need to use a bit of punctuation now and again so it's easier to read your post!


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

i know mate but wheres the fun in reading lol


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Sounds like you had a right game.


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

i did but im not done yet he is gonna cry when i finally get my hands on him


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

oh dear!.... thought it was ***.

I heard he had shafted everyone around him and so they have deserted him.
So the peeps with the knowledge at *** are no longer there which means Jay dont know jack shee!!!!

Yep its true, its just a matter of time before he goes under.


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

well all i can say im gonna give him a huge push  but plz u have been warned people BEWARE:banned::clap::chuckle:


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

I would of done a better job of having a go at it my self. Hes done a lot of people out of pocket it seems.


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

for the 4 grand you could have got your engine rebuilt with forged pistons and rods new oil pump etc etc
these kind of people seem to charge top prices and give the lowest levels of service ...they make me angry ...gggrrrrr


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

the further into it i read i was waiting for *** to come up!!

they screwed me over with a dud crank as well which cost me and engine!

bunch of muppets mate!

take it to people who know what they are doing and you wont look back!


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

as we get into this further and further i see alot of unhappy customers i just wish someone had mentioned *** numptys before on this forum it would have saved people getting mugged by bunch of butchers (jay) use to work as a butcher in birmingham i found out through my sources only after i got stung  but now he is mistaking meat for the cars


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

Has anyone seen a white subaru there by any chance? A mate of mines has had it sent there.


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

jabran200 said:


> Has anyone seen a white subaru there by any chance? A mate of mines has had it sent there.


I see no white scooby there. I was there on friday. A few skylines and a red scooby. Def was no white one there. Hope everyone in the same boat as me get our cars sorted asap.


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

It's a red one lol my mistake.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

jabran200 said:


> Has anyone seen a white subaru there by any chance? A mate of mines has had it sent there.


Mate its too late, its probably been broken for parts by "accident" :runaway:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

*** as in the people who do exhausts in birmingham? 

Didn't know they done engine work also?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Have to admit as soon as I heard of the problems and the fact it was a chromed engine I thought it was them


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

WARNING TO ALL ENTHUSIASTS WHO ADMIRE THEY CARS AVOID *** HE IS SIMPLY A JOKER WHO DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT AN ENGINE ASK HIM ON TECHNICAL TERMS AND ALL YOU GET IS ALOT OF CRAP COMING OUT OF HIS GOB


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> *** as in the people who do exhausts in birmingham?
> 
> Didn't know they done engine work also?


This *** or another?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

n600hks said:


> as we get into this further and further i see alot of unhappy customers i just wish someone had mentioned *** numptys before on this forum it would have saved people getting mugged by bunch of butchers (jay) use to work as a butcher in birmingham i found out through my sources only after i got stung  but now he is mistaking meat for the cars


unfortunately it has been brought up on here before  not fun


Mattysupra i am guessing it probably is the same place, doubt there will be two companies in birmingham called ***?? if they are different they should change there name asap! lol but i dont know for sure bear in mind!


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes Mattysupra the same *** PERFORMANCE (exhaust centre)in Walsall Birmingham and ur right G40tee no fun at all,im still rectifying all the damage he has done n he gonna foot the bill or me n my brother may have to pay him yet another "friendly visit".
I always dreamed of a GTR 34 n now i got 1 this man and his dodgy workmanship have taken all the excitement out of owning one all the stress and running around/phone calls etc


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

SKYLINE GTR RB26 R33 ENGINE HKS NISMO N1 MINES DENSO!!! on eBay (end time 01-Aug-09 12:05:13 BST) are these people real £9000 ..!!!!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

binty, has the problems been resolved?


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Problem still isnt sorted. They are sending someone out to mine fri or sat to put a new engine loom in it. Will keep you posted dude.


----------



## n600hks (Aug 20, 2008)

they messed your engine loom? as tdi performance said they had messed mine up too car was running on 5 cylinders then died so they had to check wires give it new connections and started they owe me a loom too and a heavy bill


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

binty get some compensation for this and your old engine back! id be kicking off and never would have given them the old engine regardless of what happened!

what a joke these people are!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Used to be a guy named Hom working at ***, he knew what he was talking about, looks like he has left them and gone elsewhere????????


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes your right pupsi, heard someone say he's moved and set up in manchester.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

*On me horse agian...*

Please tell me what the difference is between this and HKS MEL's thread etc?

Why is it you can name and shame some company like this and it goes without even the blinking of an eye but when it's a banner tuner the protection is immediate? 

Come on guys, moderate fairly or not at all...

n600hks, I feel for you as I've had 'experiences' with another tuner but you have no proof (according to the powers that be) that you can post that you won't be accused of fabricating yourself in an attempt to strengthen your case. Only positive feedback is allowed.


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

matty j very fair point there...


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Moley is on holiday and I was on honeymoon when this thread appeared so it got missed

it will have to be moderated I'm afraid 

Mook


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ive had to moderate the garage name, but if anyone wants to know, just PM Binty or anyone else who knows.

sorry but its the only way

mook


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Just a update. Car is still a bag of crap. Keeps dieing as im driving with no rev build up. Got told i having a new loom put in today but guess what..... they never had a good loom. So now they have had to get the help of Dave w from the gtr shop to supply one (Cheers Dave). Now saying it will be installed next week. I dont hold my breath that it will even cure it whens its done. Due to it may not even be the loom. Will keep you all posted. Just want to sell the gtr now, but got to be sorted first or i want my money back and i shall break the car for bits.


----------



## MartinC (Jan 1, 2006)

What ecu do you have fitted, is it still the same one that you had before the engine was changed?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

we need one of these.. The mkiv Supra Owners Club

Its simple really, no one else other than the dispute people can have a say.


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

id be getting trading standards involved there mate, i would also take it to a good tuner and make them foot the bill, then bill him for your old motor
then once thats all sorted out go round there and give him a slap!!! 
i hate to here people being ripped off of there hard earnd cash, its not like it's just a few quid is it?
hope you get it sorted mate, i feel for you but dont give up, on the rite day in a GTR is simply the best feeling, stick with it

alex


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

pupsi said:


> Used to be a guy named Hom working at ***, he knew what he was talking about, looks like he has left them and gone elsewhere????????


There is a couple of threads on him here as well, before he worked in mij he was out on his own.Not good reading.


----------



## 33 vspec (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/95796-warning-bad-experience-grasshopper-pro-sport.html

Here is one thread, there is a couple more, and he is actually banned off this site.His username was veilside gtr.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

PM'd you Binty:thumbsup:


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

My car was there on and off for 9 Months !!! 

the 'best' quote was - 

Me 'why aint the boost gauge moving when I rev it' 

the Idiot ' it aint supposed to move' !!!!

Finally got it sorted - was in for a head gasket and a clutch only thing I got from reading this thread was I am not only one who has had issues with this crew. 

Then he calls me up to ask if can take photos of my car to use in his promos 

I have seen some cars in a very poor condition there - saw a grey 33 its been there for longer than 12 months feel so sorry for the person who owns that .


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

33 vspec said:


> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/95796-warning-bad-experience-grasshopper-pro-sport.html
> 
> Here is one thread, there is a couple more, and he is actually banned off this site.His username was veilside gtr.



he is gone from there - but thats where my problems started


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Still waiting for them to sort out my loom. They have the new loom now thanks to Dave W off here who sorted it. Just got to wait for the fools to come install it now.


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

wish this was posted back in April 09 as seen an r34 gtr engine on ebay for sale 10k miles looked mint!!!! however when took the car down to the magic M performance garage in june to have it installed was quoted a 5 day turn around. Thought was good and reasonably priced. How fooled I was as almost 2 months later the car was still not done and excuse was Jay was in hospital after putting his back out hmmm thought fair enough but after reading everything above he was probably bullsh*ting. When called one week to see if car was ready was told the car would be started on saturday and jay would drive it around for a few days to make sure everything was ok with the engine. Thought fine ok so went down following thursday to collect the car! however they where still fitting the engine loom and having problems with it. 4 off them where scratching there heads pissin about with the engine trying to get it running right! I ended up waiting until 10pm at night for them to then turn around and say the car wont be ready so we will put u up in a hotel so next day finally get the car back after 3pm thought ace finally get the car back drive it up the road an after a week the car breaks down water temp was over 100c back firing like mad and stops dead now the car is waiting at a local garage waiting for an answer from the infamous Jay or AKA Massively Incompetent Jay @ BS performance

forgot to mention the engine that bought of ebay is nothing like the scabby thing they dropped in the car!!! 
to say the least highly annoyed and would love to know where he stays incase they do close down.
He must of ripped people of by thousands of pounds .. honestly though how stupid must he be to think he can get away with it by doing it to so many people.


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

I used to deal with the boys at *** performance when Hom used to work there, he was the Skyline guy. He wasn't happy with the way they were cutting corners and left to start his own tuning parts company based in Manchester called GTBitz. *** Performance have dragged his name through the dirt making up excuses that we was on holiday to get jobs in and screw customers over.

The Skyline expert has left *** - They simple don't know enough about Skylines and "scratch heads" and f*** wiring looms.

The very story of the leaking fuel line is frankly shocking that the guy could have been killed! 

The business is going under so he's been screwing over people to keep the company alive. I've also been told that they are changing there company name.

I really feel for you guys... !


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey guys. I had my car taken back to sort the loom out last week. Johny the guy who is dealing with it said he put a new loom in and new actuators. All is good now apparently and he his dropping the car back to me on sat. I have my fingers crossed. Will let you all know the outcome. Just need it back as my mums megane with tiger print steering wheel is doing me no favors


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Finally got it back last week. It seems to be good apart from the boost controller. It wasnt working apparently. So taking to someone else to be checked over. The controller did work when i took it to them to start with. But seems ok other than that so will get it up for sale now to fund my new evo 8 or r34 gtr.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

get a compression check done for peace of mind


----------



## kgleeson (Sep 16, 2003)

Johnny is the guy who owned Grasshoppers and Hom went into partnership with him when he was goig bust. 

I wouldn't trust either of them with your money I have posted of my experience using them and so have many others.

I have been breaking my car recently and funnily enough it doesn't have the parts fitted that I bought and paid to be fitted by both Johnny and Hom! So for anyone who is thinking of using either of these people think again! there are plenty more credible garages around.

Be warned!


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

good too see it back on the road, you drove past me 2 mins ago


----------



## SAMI (Jul 21, 2009)

i cant believe this i bought set of standard turbos off jay he guaranteed they were excellent "low miles" through ebay.
upon collection of them i was wary as one turbo had shaft play. when i asked him about this he started talking crap :blahblah:saying that they were fine and if i had any problems to bring them back. i should have demanded a refund there and walked away but being new to con men like this i agreed. turned out the turbo had better days and was leaking oil.
after removing turbos again i contacted him to be told that they were fine when he gave them to me!!!!! i had not even drove the car with these fitted!!!!!
jay is a total waste of time and money he is a con man who has no mechanical knowledge he just bu****its. i agree there may be problems with purchasing second hand turbos but his service to a customer was appalling. why give this joker outfit your hard earned?.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'd take the turbo back and shove it up his arse


----------



## skylion (Apr 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the trouble your having... There have been a few people with similar stories. 

Is there any combined legal action you all could take to get your money back?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

skylion said:


> I used to deal with the boys at *** performance when Hom used to work there, he was the Skyline guy. He wasn't happy with the way they were cutting corners and left to start his own tuning parts company based in Manchester called GTBitz. *** Performance have dragged his name through the dirt making up excuses that we was on holiday to get jobs in and screw customers over.
> 
> The Skyline expert has left *** - They simple don't know enough about Skylines and "scratch heads" and f*** wiring looms.
> 
> ...


Absolutely right, Hom was the guy, he knew what he was doing. Since he has left they've gone downhill, not to mention all the complaints and unhappy customers.


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shocking, absolutly distgusting, thats what i think.

Put Trading Standards on to them, even try calling the financial Ombudsman, they don't exactly cover this kind of thing but they might help because of how much money is involved with some of these cases, they will definently be able to put you in touch with the right people thou, try them, they are very deadicated.

Ebay (aka evil-bay) will always bite you in the ass, gotta be carefull you don't end up dealing with rouge traders like this one.


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Cars is broke again. My new turbos lasted no more than 2 weeks so had 3 pairs in last 2 months due to being sent crap ones by the garage in question.
I had it booked in this week a rising sun for a tune and check up. But maid it to rsp on the back of a AA truck. It seems to be crank or bearings gone as movement in the 1st piston. 
Will let you know whats gone on it next week when the engines opened up. 
If you need to know the garage who ruined it just pm me.
Cheers Binty


----------



## leon (Dec 1, 2005)

sorry to hear your car broke again binty.
to be honest there is only a few places I will take my car to. if in birmingham area or in the midlands area I will only take it to MGT, if is down south it will only be RK and if is up north it will be RB motorsport.
where they are all well known on skyline and do good jobs, I am sure there is a few other good companies around but my personal choice is them.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

....it goes from bad to worse


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

feel for you Mate. ive been reading your thread. i know who it is . 
..or at least I think i do. ive heard some bad stuff about them. hope you get 
...it sorted. James :thumbsup:


----------



## REDWOOD (Apr 21, 2010)

Really feel for you Binty, you're a really patient man as I would have thrown in the towel by now.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

sorry to hear that mate, richard at rsp is cool though he will sort it properly fella


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Just read this from the start..... i have been looking at there engines in the past and thought well looks nice and if it low miles then should be ok.... funds stopped me though

Sorry to here from everyone thats had bad dealings and im thinking myself lucky now that the bank man said no to me


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

leon said:


> sorry to hear your car broke again binty.
> to be honest there is only a few places I will take my car to. if in birmingham area or in the midlands area I will only take it to MGT, if is down south it will only be RK and if is up north it will be RB motorsport.
> where they are all well known on skyline and do good jobs, I am sure there is a few other good companies around but my personal choice is them.




As above :bowdown1:


sorry to hear about your engine mate.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I'm guessing this is a small time garage with little rep?

It would be cheaper and almost easier if you got the car to one of the bigger names in the tuning business!!

Feel for you mate-thats alot of money to spend for bad results.

At least it should be sorted out ok now


----------



## Jimboj (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds like the same garage that fitted the engine to a car i purchased from here. 

The engine lasted 500 miles, damage was number 6 bigend spinning, after having the crank xrayed, it had all 6 big ends cracked aswell.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I searched for gearbox mounts on ebay and I fear these bleeders are what came up..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

its emeyejay IIRC


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

cryptic but correct !


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Cheers for support guys. I know it will be sorted soon as heard lots of good things about RSP ( Cheers Clarky for telling me about them).

I think it best to tell you guys about the shit garage as it cost me shit loads for a bag of shit. Dont want anyone else to get anal raped by them.

Mooki as is spot on with the name :chuckle:


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

im sure you feel so gutted about this pal. this happened to me when my impreza's engine has blown and of course decided to rebuild it. gladly i went to the right garage and person so i had peace of mind.

having a rebuild engine definitely costs ££££s but youll feel ok as long as the rebuilt is perfect and no issues. but in your case......what the hell! my sympathy is with you dude.

i hope you get it all sorted man. good luck. you paid a lot already, i think that is enough to get your gtr back on the road.


----------



## simmie (Aug 5, 2007)

how come so many Cranks getting screwed ? I have just had my engine inspected and its a write off  - they put a 'new' N1 pump gone in less than 500 miles .... crank is unrepairable , the block is scored from the movement, bearings gone, I have nt looked at the pistons etc not much point ....and they were fitting a head gasket and clutch.they have no idea what they are doing there 

however I do intend to go court over this one - I have been too patient with this and partly because I have been working away however the engine and gearbox will be going for inspection and engineering reports - this guy owes me a forged engine


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

i was looking at the engines on ebay for mine innitially but i got a good quote from a reputable tuner and went to them, i consider myself very lucky tbh.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

nightcrawler said:


> my impreza's engine has blown and of course decided to rebuild it. gladly i went to the right garage and person so i had peace of mind.












I have just rebuilt a impreza RA engine for a friend, it did not involve so much work as a RB26 rebuild.
We were lucky to have being supplied the parts by a good tuner


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

I just been watching Watchdog. Gave me a idea. If you have had troubles with this garage. Send them a email 
I hate to sound like a moaning bitch but i want my money back and others to avoid them so they dont get screwed to.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm considering a forged rebuild dude, had a quote from rich and the guys, can you keep me upto date as to what there doing and costs mate?


----------



## Binty (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey dude. I will keep you posted mate. I spoke to Damo today and hes said hes had shitloads on so should be stripping mine tomos or next day. So should have more of idea then.


----------

